# Commercial Drywall



## Magna Drywall (May 15, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I have only stuck to custom home drywall and am trying to take some steps into commercial jobs. My question is when doing commercial are you drywall contractors doing the acoustical ceiling tiles as well? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Individual contracts entitle you to different tasks
Some i supply install and finish other i just finish read the print of scopes


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It's not a requirement where I'm from in California. T-Bar like anything else has a learning curve and especially so with the seismic requirement's in CA. I'm capable of framing, hanging, t-bar and doors frames an hardware. When I was working I may have been just the T-Bar or the entire package depending on the general I was working for.
Once you understand it it was one of the more boring things to do and I called it pop snap. On the other hand we could build out a small tenant ceiling and walls in a day to await MEP trades. Layout is the key for t-bar and understanding that you can cross turn it if needed for better light layout. You rivet only 2 sides and it needs to be square or tegular tiles will shame you. I always tried to swing a multiple of 3 4 5 of appropriate size to assure it was square.


----------



## Magna Drywall (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Guys,

Like I said im trying to learn more about commercial, and another question i had was when do sheetrock get double stacked? Do gas stations double stack their sheetrock when installed?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Magna Drywall said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Like I said im trying to learn more about commercial, and another question i had was when do sheetrock get double stacked? Do gas stations double stack their sheetrock when installed?


Can I assume you're talking about fire rated assemblies (AKA walls, ceilings and columns)? Remember this, you are only responsible for what is on the plans. If something is not clear and concise the you write a RFI (request for information). Depending on the structure of the job either the general or Architect of record will answer. It may entail more work and is a CO (change order).

Rated assemblies go from 1 hour to 4 hr separation and are governed by 2 different bodies. The Gypsum Association is responsible for GA-600 or the fire design manual.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-600-09.pdf

Underwriters Laboratory or UL also has the Fire Resistance Directory.
Example:
http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/ulsystems/Installation-Instructions-1368106.pdf

That is a proprietary design for USG Shaftwall 1 thru 4 hour.

Sometimes you may have to provide submittals to document materials to be used. You have to sift through their websites. 
Example:
https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...g-shaft-wall-systems-catalog-en-SA926.pdf.pdf

This is USG product manual for Shaftwall. If you're caught not doing something as shown it can cost you big time. Back in the 80's we put L-Metal up against aluminum windows and the moisture from Winters dew created an electrolysis. Because we didn't nail 8" oc we had to eat some of the cost for the new design with a gap and caulking.


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Depends where you are I think. Here in the North Carolina, we were pretty much expected to include light gauge framing, gypsum sheathing, air and/or moisture barrier, thermal & sound insulation, complete drywall systems and acoustical ceilings. 

Some GC's who sub literally everything, usually also expected to at least price installing door frames, wall ties (always included if we had air or moisture barrier because it helped keep it on the wall), wood nailers, blocking and/or plywood sheathing where attached to light gauge framing. Some of the larger guys also try to package up the whole interior by including VAT, sheet vinyl, carpet and rubber base.

I suspect the closer you get to union country the less things are packaged up like this though.

JD


----------

